# Starting rumors!



## pr0230 (Jun 4, 2004)

I think Cancellera leaves RS/nisan... 

The schlecks are out and do go to another team, not sure about astana (I think that would be a mistake).

Froome goes to BMC, 

Cadel, Levi, Cloden, Horner, Denis Menchov retire. 

wiggins gains 4 kilo's before next tdf

Please add to the list... No justification necessary!


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

Peter Sagan gets more action than is even possible to quantify.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Everyone on RSNT leaves - or rather, RSNT dissolves into oblivion.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Lance and Johann get charges thrown out and start new team with Wiggo, Froome and TJ as domestiques for Lance's 2013 TDF bid


----------



## pr0230 (Jun 4, 2004)

*with this team*



BacDoc said:


> Lance and Johann get charges thrown out and start new team with Wiggo, Froome and TJ as domestiques for Lance's 2013 TDF bid



Maybe with this team!

Bontrager LIVESTRONG Cycling Team


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I think whether or not Levi retires will depend on his performance in the next couple of week long races that are important to him. He had a really great season last year; that leg break might have been the end of him though..

Cadel will race again next year and try to win the TDF.

Menchov might go. I'm not sure about Klodi. 

Horner isn't done yet. His situation is interesting though; I've noticed a major attitude change in him lately. Chris has always been a very outspoken guy and has really tried to stand out as a quality GC contender in the past couple of years. Things changed after his original failure to appear on the TDF roster though. Always a speak-his-mind kind of guy, Chris has turned into a little bit of a ... how do I say this... a$$ kisser?? While the rest of Armstrong's old guard seem willing to testify against him in court now, Chris came out in bold ready to go to bat for Lance. Suddenly, he shows back up on the Tour roster and has been very different since then. I've noticed a particular manner to his interviews these days. I think that when he wasn't selected for the Tour squad, he saw the potential beginning of the end of his career. His situation is precarious because of his age and with the expected demise of the RSNT team, he is potentially soon to be a free agent. It could be a death sentence for him to come across as a headstrong guy who wants to captain a team, yet didn't even make the Tour squad and could potentially fade at any moment due to being an older athlete. I think Chris wants to do whatever he can to keep riding bikes for a living and he sees trying to be more of a Jens-like rider his best option to do so. Age bias aside, from watching the Tour, it is obvious that Chris is in good shape and could be of use for a team next year but he needs to be careful how he presents himself. He wants to market himself as more of a pure climber version of Jens (a guy who will find employment as long as he can finish races within the time limit). He wants to come across as a really likable guy, always smiling, willing to work selflessly for his team, show up in breakaways, and maybe contest the occasional stage victory. He has gone out of his way in interviews lately to talk about how he isn't riding for himself, holding back to ensure his teams current goal of team classification, not trying to contest time trials for GC anymore, and having a great time being a workhorse. He has been making a lot of references to the number of watts he has been pushing through the stages; advertising himself, I believe, to potential future employers as an athlete who can keep up with the bunch. I'm not going to blame him for this behavior; he has always been one of my favorite riders and I think that he has decided that his best career decision is to start presenting himself as someone who can be a dependable and low maintenance water bottle fetcher and climbing domestique for years to come.


----------



## Mordy (Aug 30, 2006)

thechriswebb said:


> I think whether or not Levi retires will depend on his performance in the next couple of week long races that are important to him. He had a really great season last year; that leg break might have been the end of him though..
> 
> Cadel will race again next year and try to win the TDF.
> 
> ...


It kinda sucks to be in Horner's position. I think he could have been on the podium last year (winning or knocking Franky off) except for biting it and getting his bell rung pretty hard. He had a ok season so far but developed back pains that hurt his ToC and, unfortunately at 40, team managers are going to look at a hurting rider and not bet their chances on him (even though he claimed he was fine). They did give him the nod though after Andy bit it, so they do respect him enough not to go looking elsewhere. Watching him this tour, i think if he had been healthier and in better shape to start, he would have been much higher up.

Will he be employed for a few more years? Yeah, I think so.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

RSNT will collapse, Horner wants to continue but he may have to go on a smaller team now that he's fading a bit... but some RSNT riders may be 'forced' to end their careers (who'll want Klöden really?). I think Jens had not decided if 2012 was his last season or not, if the team ends, it might help him decide. Fabian will have plenty of good offers, Andy may take a voluntary ban just to be like/with Fränk.

Not sure if Levi's contract is over, I thought he had another year at QuickStep, I think he'll be back but his best years are behind...

Sagan will win many races, at least one of the classics.

Gilbert will be better than this year, but not quite as good as last year.

Tejay Van Garderen will get more freedom and support to go for his own results.

Cadel will be back, top 5 in next year's Tour.

Contador will win at least one Grand Tour, probably the Tour de France but maybe he'll also do the Vuelta as defending champ.

Froome will be the chosen GC leader for the Giro and Vuelta.

Wiggins wont win a Grand Tour ever again.

The Johan/Lance thing will drag on until 2017.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

erj549 said:


> Peter Sagan gets more action than is even possible to quantify.


not until he waxes his unibrow off


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

RSNT dissolves 
Liquigas ends its sponsorship
Cannondale goes looking for team to sponsor.
Fabian C goes to Saxo Bank

Depending on the results of the Thing That Must Not Be Mentioned, the Bontrager-Livestrong team gets sold, a group headed by Eric Schmidt of Google buys the team and license, with all this extra cash, the team is promoted to a UCI Pro Continental Team and is merged with BMC. It becomes an even more US focused team with Horner, Duggan, Tejay, Phinney, Craddock, Dombrowski, and one of the Jacques-Mayne brothers.


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

Tyler Farrar to sign for RSNT and get Cancellara's motor fitted to his bike.

You heard it here first


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

These are all sounding like attempted predictions...not rumors.


----------



## Rick Draper (Jan 17, 2012)

You see I think contodor will be pretty **** when he comes back. He is a doper guilty as proven and no one knows where he really is, he is also a cheating attacking **** when someone has a mechanical, unlike Wiggins.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Rick Draper said:


> You see I think contodor will be pretty **** when he comes back. He is a doper guilty as proven and no one knows where he really is, he is also a cheating attacking **** when someone has a mechanical, unlike Wiggins.


Dont hold back.


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

Rick Draper said:


> You see I think contodor will be pretty **** when he comes back. He is a doper guilty as proven and no one knows where he really is, he is also a cheating attacking **** when someone has a mechanical, unlike Wiggins.


I agree with some of this but disagree about Contador's speed on return. He will be extremely fast when he returns.

Much like Schleck's positive, I actually think AC was innocent of taking drugs. The amount in his test was minuscule, and a rider like him does not need the benefits offered by clenbuterol.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

I agree with gordy. Contador will stomp everyone, his stomach is full of anger. But not the wussy Luxemburger kind.

Cadel will be a super domestique for Tejay next year.

Froome will def lead Sky at the Tour. The course is rumored to be extra-tough in honor of the centenary, so it will not suit Wiggins.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

Agreed with RSNT assploding. Cancellara joins forces with Contador.

The Mexican millionaire Carlos Slim buys the UCI World Tour Series and renames it "Telmex World Tour Series". Then organizes the "Vuelta a las Americas", a race from The Rockies to the Patagonia (yesm America the continent is a little larger than US people think ) going over the high plains of Mexico, the savage mountain ranges of Colombia and the Andes.

Contador wins the Vuelta de las Americas, but has some tacos in Mexico and is caught again with Clembuterol... this time he's cleared as well as all the other rider who had tacos that night, because indeed, it had clembuterol.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Sagan gets an STD from a random grouppie


----------



## yurl (Mar 31, 2010)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Sagan gets an STD from a random grouppie


Sagan goes on an alcohol and party binge, gains 200 pounds


----------



## wblas3271 (May 12, 2012)

Merckx comes back, wins 2013 tour by 18 minutes over Contador.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

wblas3271 said:


> Merckx comes back, wins 2013 tour by 18 minutes over Contador.



On a SS. With toe straps. While reading the newspaper.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

TeJay said today post race he thinks Cadel still has another Tour win in him, and is looking forward to coming back and working for him again next year.

Hmmmmm. Granted TeJay needs a little more seasoning so another year of domestique work might be a good thing for him, but I wonder if he'll change his tune if other teams come courting.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

Van Garderen will be the Captain and Evans is the Domistique.


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

Tyler Farrar disappears and no one takes the time to care.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

El Scorcho said:


> Tyler Farrar disappears and no one takes the time to care.


+1 agreed, here is what happens to the rest of them...

Robert Downey Jr relapses and sinks into a coke binge. Hollywood big shots blackmail Wiggins to play the role of Sherlock Holmes. Wiggins finds himself in the role, quits cycling and devotes himself acting.

Cavendish proves to be super human, government agencies fake his disappearance and recruit him to represent earth at the Galactic games on the 5th moon of Jupiter, a competition which last 20 years.

Sagan wins all four jerseys, declared a God by the UCI. Saganism becomes the dominant religion among cyclists. From then on to make the competition more equal Sagan is required to ride races on a 40lb ghetto single speed Schwinn Varsity, he still dominates.

With Wiggo acting Froome leads Sky to 2nd in 2013

Voeckler makes one too many faces in a race and his face gets stuck that way. He becomes a recluse hermit who lives in a cave in the French Alps. For years after whenever the tour passes through the Alps you can sometimes hear a faint puny cry off in the distance …. Je suis le roi de la montagne ! – I am the King of the mountains!

Rollan gets his @$$ beat by illegal Moroccan immigrants as they are ashamed to live in France if a douche like him represents France.

The Schleck sisters are caught sabotaging the tour, butt hurt Andy is caught on camera by a tourist throwing tacks on the road, Frank is spotted cross dressing and attempting to slip dope into drinks of his opponents.

Philipe Gilbert hires Franket to slip some diuretic into the water of the Newfie which caused his crash. The dog gets explosive diarrhea for a week, the family is forced to totally refurnish their house.

Robin Williams says eff this $heeat! Funds his own pro team and rides in the tour riding a different bike from his vast collection every day. More riders drop out then ever before due to exhaustion and crashes caused by laughter.


----------



## Kvonnah (Sep 26, 2002)

*This*



Cinelli 82220 said:


> I ... "Contador will stomp everyone, his stomach is full of anger. But not the wussy Luxemburger kind....


This is not only what will happen, it is worthy of actually typing out the words "laugh my a $$ off!" and not in the wussy Luxemberger way either


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

Man, you guys are tough. Tough, but funny.



:lol:


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

gordy748 said:


> I agree with some of this but disagree about Contador's speed on return. He will be extremely fast when he returns.
> 
> Much like Schleck's positive, I actually think AC was innocent of taking drugs. The amount in his test was minuscule, and a rider like him does not need the benefits offered by clenbuterol.




I guess you are forgetting that they found "plasticizers" in his blood, minute molocule sized bits of plastic from his blood being in a bag....


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I predict that a mysterious "stomach bug" will be going around to protect some big names from imminent failure and the pitfalls of racing out of form that can drag the rider's marketing value way way down.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

I've been hearing rumors of Nibali to Astana.


----------



## Giuseppe (Jul 6, 2012)

gusmahler said:


> I've been hearing rumors of Nibali to Astana.


And most likely he's going for the Giro, next year


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

Giuseppe said:


> And most likely he's going for the Giro, next year


And will most likely do everything to win.


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

heard this rumor. Andy has been using rehab time to learn how shifting works on a bike so he won't cross-chain himself into another self created "mechanical." Also, on Frank's advice, he's been spending a lot of time peeing, because those pills big brother gave him might not have been flintstones vitamins after all. again, just a rumor.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

kmunny19 said:


> heard this rumor. Andy has been using rehab time to learn how shifting works on a bike so he won't cross-chain himself into another self created "mechanical." Also, on Frank's advice, he's been spending a lot of time peeing, because those pills big brother gave him might not have been flintstones vitamins after all. again, just a rumor.


I just shat some bricks :cryin:

:lol:


----------



## hmeuleman (Jul 24, 2012)

Nicholas Roche is prob going to Saxo.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

hmeuleman said:


> Nicholas Roche is prob going to Saxo.


I hope so, he should move on to the other team, he's a consistent rider.


----------



## markrhino (Nov 28, 2011)

Evans, Porte, Rogers, Renshaw join Green Edge. (i wish)


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

markrhino said:


> Evans, Porte, Rogers, Renshaw join Green Edge. (i wish)


When Rogers and Porte were getting booed this year one of them, I forget which, said that if they didn't like it they could pay their salaries implying that Orica couldn't afford to sign them.

I thought Orica had a pretty sizeable budget, what with their team bus being the only one bigger than Sky's Death Star?


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Germany comes back into the mix... hires froome, wiggins, porte, TJ, Sagan,etc as super domestiques for Jens Voight.

Hincapie does not retire.. shoots for just one more tour..

UCI implements new rule against getting too low on the bike effectively ruining Cavendish's sprint. Riders must always maintain a 45* angle over the top tube. Chests cannot be less than 15cm from bar.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Heard Sky will be riding Specialized Bikes


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Cav and Wiggo break up over tea.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

vismitananda said:


> I hope so, he should move on to the other team, he's a consistent rider.


consistent at not winning anything


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

teoteoteo said:


> Heard Sky will be riding Specialized Bikes


That one is dead from long ago. Before the tour Sky signed for another year with Pinarello.


----------



## brblue (Jan 28, 2003)

erj549 said:


> Peter Sagan gets more action than is even possible to quantify.


...for Peter is rumoured to be related to Chuck Norris. Some even say Peter IS Chuck, as the've seen him celebrate one of his wins with a roundhouse kick.


----------



## Johnnybegood7 (Jul 22, 2012)

yurl said:


> Sagan goes on an alcohol and party binge, gains 200 pounds



Done !!


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

Apparently Voigt has had an offer from Sky


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

danl1 said:


> Everyone on RSNT leaves - or rather, RSNT dissolves into oblivion.


IMO, it pretty well already has. Look for the impending mass exodus.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

Heard a rumor that UCI/WADA will move to ban Procecia (Hair Loss Treatment | Learn How to Treat Male Pattern Hair Loss) since so many riders are trying to use it to grow side burns for next year's TdF for some reason. 

According to the UCI source, "If a rider is not genetically capable of growing side burns, we don't want them resorting to HEDs (hair enhancing drugs)".


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

rollinrob said:


> I guess you are forgetting that they found "plasticizers" in his blood, minute molocule sized bits of plastic from his blood being in a bag....


I could be wrong but I've heard that similar materials are likely to be found in SaranWrap and other plastic storage products - therefore not proof of anything and not an approved WADA doping measure at this time.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Fuglesang making noises about going to either Astana (who just signed Nibali) or Lotto so he can Captain a grand Tour attempt. Has grown cold on Saxo due to Conti's return and new signings (Roche and Kruz). I think he still wants Saxo but is throwing around the other teams to raise his price. Conti will not ride every Grand Tour next year - Fuglesang could still get the nod for whatever Conti passes on.
The real question is can Fuglesang win a Grand Tour? He's a good rider, but is he a Grand Tour champ for next season? I'm doubtful.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Jens Voigt - New Team!*

Jens is looking for a new team for next season - my money is on a return to Saxo.

Voigt Puts Doubt Aside After Tour De France | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

The Schleck brothers get the UCI to allow tandems... :idea:


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Someone on another board has heard "Cavendish leaving Sky" rumors. I've seen no confirmation of this anywhere else.


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

Cadel or VG could use Voigt. I'd like him on BMC.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

can we make mtnroadies post a sticky?


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

Dombrowski to Sky or Garmin, Boswell to Argos. Be quite a steal for the Euro teams to swipe those two from the American WT teams.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

coop said:


> Dombrowski to Sky or Garmin, Boswell to Argos. Be quite a steal for the Euro teams to swipe those two from the American WT teams.


I'd love to see Dombrowski go to Garmin. Future grand tour winner.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

gusmahler said:


> Someone on another board has heard "Cavendish leaving Sky" rumors. I've seen no confirmation of this anywhere else.


Lefevre wants him at QS and has met his agent:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cavendish-to-omega-pharma-quick-step

And Brailsford himself thinks he might be better off somewhere else:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cavendish-may-want-more-than-sky-can-offer

I'd say 50/50 he's at Sky next year.


----------



## little_shoe (Apr 18, 2008)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Lefevre wants him at QS and has met his agent:
> Cavendish To Omega Pharma Â€“ Quick Step? | Cyclingnews.com
> 
> And Brailsford himself thinks he might be better off somewhere else:
> ...


Personally this makes me wonder if Cavendish wishes he had stayed at Highroad where he had the whole team working for him rather than playing second fiddle to Wiggo.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

little_shoe said:


> Personally this makes me wonder if Cavendish wishes he had stayed at Highroad where he had the whole team working for him rather than playing second fiddle to Wiggo.


Likely so, but I don't think any of the HTC/Highroad team members had any control over that as the team dissolved from lack of sponsorship.


----------



## little_shoe (Apr 18, 2008)

4Crawler said:


> Likely so, but I don't think any of the HTC/Highroad team members had any control over that as the team dissolved from lack of sponsorship.


Honestly I thinks Cav's disatisfaction with Bob Stapleton was well known and I remember reading about it in the media prior to the breakup. The fact Cav was considering leaving played into the team being *unable* to secure another sponsor. Who is going to buy into a team when their main sprinter was being rumored on wanting to leave.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Jens to Sky and Cav to BMC perhaps?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

LostViking said:


> Cav to BMC perhaps?


Out of the frying pan and into the fire


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

55x11 said:


> consistent at not winning anything


I honestly doubt that, finishing every race on a top ten is a hard task.

Although his palmares is not quite impressive like his father did, he can still able to win a couple of stage race, but more often close to winning.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Fuglesang broke for Astana - three year contract. He and The Shark will split GC lead roles.
Said The Hog wouldn't let him race because he was sure Fuglesang had already inked a deal with Saxo.(Seems The Hog has a burr under his saddle when it comes to Riis - perhaps cause Riis grabbed Conti and he got the Schleckettes in return?) Fuglsang denies there was any deal at the time.

Fuglsang: "I Have The Right To Be Disappointed" | Cyclingnews.com

IMHO - Fabian is going to break his contract and return to Saxo - might take Jens and some others with him.
Riis is not announcing for fear The Hog will exclude them from races as well.

Wonder if this will be "the new normal" given the UCI points system and riders who sign new contracts with other teams during Silly Season being sidelined - Perhaps teams and riders will wait to announce until the end-of-year races in China have wrapped?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

gusmahler said:


> Someone on another board has heard "Cavendish leaving Sky" rumors. I've seen no confirmation of this anywhere else.


Saxo needs a good Sprinter! 

Hasn't Moneybags Tinkoff made noises about wanting Cav?


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

Tom Danielson to Liquigas! Or not, they're short an American's though, so why not?


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Jwiffle said:


> I'd love to see Dombrowski go to Garmin. Future grand tour winner.


Sky. They've got money, long term deals in play to keep the money coming, and he needs a team that will help him learn to develop his TT abilities--they are best suited on that front.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

coop said:


> Tom Danielson to Liquigas! Or not, they're short an American's though, so why not?


I doubt Garmin-Sharp, will let this happen.


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

Sky will let Flecha leave to free up some budget. Real shame because I love that guy but he's pricey. His classics style doesn't really fit in with their completely GC-centric focus. Not sure who they'll bring in though - Jens has signed on at RSNT again


----------



## CAD10 (Jul 15, 2012)

PDex said:


> RSNT dissolves
> Liquigas ends its sponsorship
> Cannondale goes looking for team to sponsor.



WOW...good call

Team Liquigas Cannondale - The new leader of Liquigas-Cannondale: BRIXIA SPORT


----------



## mariomal99 (Mar 4, 2012)

Travis Tygart gets assinated


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

CAD10 said:


> WOW...good call
> 
> Team Liquigas Cannondale - The new leader of Liquigas-Cannondale: BRIXIA SPORT


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I bet after this last season*



little_shoe said:


> Honestly I thinks Cav's disatisfaction with Bob Stapleton was well known and I remember reading about it in the media prior to the breakup. The fact Cav was considering leaving played into the team being *unable* to secure another sponsor. Who is going to buy into a team when their main sprinter was being rumored on wanting to leave.


Cav probably misses Bob more than he thought he would


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

roddjbrown said:


> Sky will let Flecha leave to free up some budget. Real shame because I love that guy but he's pricey. His classics style doesn't really fit in with their completely GC-centric focus. RSNT again


I highly doubt this. Flecha can ride a GT and the classics, this kind of rider is a killer. Riding for a week long races and deadly classics. Just like Big G.


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

The Tour of California will be brought to you(again) by...

EPO! (or its patent holder, at least)


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Merida, the Taiwanese bicycle manufacturer, will step up and sponsor a pro team, suddenly becoming the maker of the newest, stiffest, lightest, fastest, most comfortable racing bikes in the world and amateur riders are going to clamor to buy a Merida.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Merida sponsor pro mountain bikers don't they?

You could just put a Merida sticker over your Specialized stickers, since Specialized are just rebadged Meridas anyway.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Close. Merida owns a major stake in Specialized and supplies a lot of the manufacturing and some R&D. But they also have/had a non-competition agreement. I have heard that on 9/21 it will be announced that Merida will become a joint sponsor of one of the top professional road racing teams. It will be interesting to see what Specialized thinks about this.


----------



## quadrat (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope Rodriguez is clean. He is 33, not a talent coming of age. Bertie is evidently at his best, a very good TT and attacking relentlessly in the hills. Rodriguez' improvements are just incredible. 2012 would be the first year for some time without subsequent reshuffling of the podium of at least one of the Grand Tours.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

quadrat said:


> I hope Rodriguez is clean. He is 33, not a talent coming of age. Bertie is evidently at his best, a very good TT and attacking relentlessly in the hills. Rodriguez' improvements are just incredible. 2012 would be the first year for some time without subsequent reshuffling of the podium of at least one of the Grand Tours.


Rodriguez was always a GC contender (way before we had Froome or Wiggins as serious threat) but his weakness was always flat long time trials. Last year he lost 4+minutes in ITT and basically gave up on GC soon after that. This year's course with few ITT miles (and a lot of it uphill time trialing), and super-steep finishes suits him perfectly. But he also improved his ability to be able to stay with the big dogs in long climbs as well. Then again, we are comparing Rodriguez to two riders who just came back from suspensions - Contador and Valverde - and coming back from suspension is always very very difficult - just ask Basso, Rebellin or Kashechkin for that matter.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

55x11 said:


> Rodriguez was always a GC contender (way before we had Froome or Wiggins as serious threat) but his weakness was always flat long time trials. Last year he lost 4+minutes in ITT and basically gave up on GC soon after that. This year's course with few ITT miles (and a lot of it uphill time trialing), and super-steep finishes suits him perfectly. But he also improved his ability to be able to stay with the big dogs in long climbs as well. Then again, we are comparing Rodriguez to two riders who just came back from suspensions - Contador and Valverde - and coming back from suspension is always very very difficult - just ask Basso, Rebellin or Kashechkin for that matter.


I agree with that. I really didn't doubt Rodriguez was using any kind of Doping, but I wouldn't be surprised if he did. This year's Vuelta is full of explosiveness, and once again Spanish riders are owning the Podium.

I might also like to ask, if a rider is under suspension, does that mean their training rides/routines will stop too?


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

Dajianshan said:


> It will be interesting to see what Specialized thinks about this.


They can get into litigation and such... but if they do that, they rather start knocking on Giant's door to have their bikes manufactured.

Only Giant and Merida can pump out bikes in the way Spesh requires.

Merida has been already big on the MTB racing scene (their Merida-Multivan team dominated XC racing back in the good days of Gunn Rita Dahle and Jose Hermida), so they're no strangers to this situation. I can't see any discomfort between these two.

They'll most probably settle it down some other way. They need each other.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

mariomal99 said:


> Travis Tygart gets assinated


Or replaces McQualude at UCI and cleans it up as well.


----------

